# Mega großes Problem mit neuen Rechner FAST GAR NICHTS GEHT



## xpas (30. Dezember 2004)

Vorab muss ich sagen dass ich nicht zu doof bin die suchfunktion zu benutzen aber ich hab nichts passendes zu meinem problem gefunden!
Mein System sieht so aus:
MSI K8 Neo2
MSI Geforce 6800GT
AMD 64 3000+
2 mal 256 ddr infineon
420watt netzteil
bios ist überall noch default ausser first boot device
noch kein bios geflasht
nun meine probleme:
währende der windows installation hatte ich mehrere bluescreens und spontan-neustarts(die fehlermeldungen waren immer unterschiedlich je nachdem wann der fehler auftrat)!
dann habe ich es zufällig mal geschafft windows xp sp1 fertig zu installieren doch jetzt kann ich die onboard sound treiber nicht installieren und die onboard netzwerk-karte hat einen konflikt mit irgendetwas dabei habe ich keine karten ausser die graka eingebaut!
oft bekommt der rechner auch während er schon in windows drinn ist nen blue screen und dadurch nen spontanen neu start aber das gleiche problem bestand ja auch schon während der installation von win xp!
nun meine frage!
muss man irgendwas im bios einstellen oder muss man das bios updaten lles einwandfrei funktioniert?
mich interessiert eigentlich nur woran es liegen könnte dass der rechner immer neu bootet weil der fehler ja schon vor der windows installation bestand! es kann ja schließlich nicht sein dass der rechner schon während der windows installation 5 mal abkackt bevor es dann schließlich klappt oder?
thx im vorraus


----------



## rsspider (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

leider bin ich nicht das As was Computer betrifft. Aber laut deiner Schilderung liegt das sicher nicht an irgendwelcher Softerware oder Bios-Flashs.
Ich wuerde als erst wirklich noch einmal alle Komponenten auf Festsitz richtige Verbindung pruefen. IDE Kabel, Stromversorgung vom Board, GraKA usw....
Aber warte mal auf die Meister hier auf dem Board, die haben bestimmt noch ne bessere Idee.  
Viel Glueck

Gruss und guten Rutsch
Ronny


----------



## xpas (30. Dezember 2004)

hab wirklich alles so wie es richtig ist angeschlossen!
bin zwar kein profi aber auch wirklich kein voll !
hab auch die beiden bänke genommen die direkt an der cpu liegen!
cpu hat im bios ne temperatur von 39° was ja voll ok ist und ansonsten kann ich auch nichts feststellen bis auf dass die onboard-soundkarte und -netzwerkarte nicht richtig


----------



## gothic ghost (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
das sind höchstwahrscheinlich die Onboard-Komponenten die nicht
richtig eingebunden werden können.
Es wäre gut wenn du die Fehlermeldungen bei den Bluescreens dir 
aufschreiben würdest, wie z.B. 0x0000005 oder ähnliches.
Auch "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"
und "DRIVER_IRCL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" etc., damit kannst
du in der Knowledge Base von Microsoft suchen und finden.   
Nvidia und Microsoft mögen sich nicht besonders, es gibt aber Treiber
die stabiler sind als z.B. deine neuen, das wird evtl. eine Nervenschlacht.


----------



## xpas (30. Dezember 2004)

der ram hat sich nicht mit dem mb vertragen!
aber jetzt habe ich probleme mit der netzwerkkarte (die hat nen konflikt)
und die soundkartentreiber kann ich erst gar nicht installieren weil schon vorher ein fehler kommt! "fehler bei der installation von ikernel.exe"
ich meine die onboard komponenten


----------



## Cheese (3. Januar 2005)

Die Onboard-Komponenten sind aber schon aktiviert? Mehr würde mir jetzt dazu nicht einfallen... Außer du installierst des OS nochmal neu, damit die Dateien nochmal neu draufgeladen werden.

Naja, ich hatte zufällig auch mal dieses Board, habs nur 2 Wochen damit ausgehalten und dann hab ich es wieder rausgehauen und mir eins von Asus gekauft. Jetzt läuft der PC wieder einwandfrei, vorher hatte ich nur Probleme... Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie scheint es nur Probleme mit dem Board zu geben... Das Raid funktionierte nicht, unterm Starten ist er immer wieder mal eingefroren, mit dem externen Raidkontroller hatte er Probleme, usw....


----------

